# Binding-Problem von Bibliotheken bei Deployment



## SilencerandLois (29. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte ein Frage zur Konfiguration eines Deployments / Weblogic-Servers.
In meinem Fall benutzen wir den Weblogic-Server in Version 10.3.6 mit der Standardinstallation. Zudem handelt es sich bei der Applikation nach dem JEE5-Standard, welche in einer Standarddomäne deployed wird. Beim Starten der Applikation gibt es jedoch ein Problem beim Laden von Bibliotheken.

Unsere Applikation benutzt Eclipselink 2.5.1 als O/R-Mapper, welches die Bibliothekjavax.persistence_1.1.0.0_2-0.jar verwendet. Der Weblogic-Server benutzt selber eine ältere Version der Bibilothek: javax.persistence_1.0.0.0_1-0-2.jar. 
Beim Starten der Applikation kommt es nun zu einer Fehlermeldung, dass bestimmte Methoden im Persistence-Paket nicht gefunden werden. Das liegt daran, dass der Weblogic-Server für die Applikation anscheinend fälschlicherweise die alte Bibliothek heranzieht.

Was haben wir bis jetzt versucht, um das Problem zu lösen:
• Die benötigten Bibilotheken haben wir in das lib-Verzeichnis der Domäne kopiert
• wir haben den pre_classpath in \Oracle\Middleware\wlserver_10.3\common\bin\commEnv.cmd gesetzt um die aktuellere Bibliothek zu laden
• Ablage der benötigten Bibliotheken im APP-INF\lib-Verzeichnis des Deployments.

Das hat alles nichts gebracht.
Durch weitere Rechereche bin ich auf eine Konfigurations-Anpssung in der weblogic-xml gestoßen:

```
<wls:package-name>org.eclipse.persistence.*</wls:package-name>
<wls:package-name>javax.persistence.*</wls:package-name>
```

Nach einer Anpassung der Datei und dem erneuten Deployment kommt es immerhin zu einer anderen Fehlermeldung:

```
Error instantiating the Persistence Provider class org.eclipse.persistence.jpa.PersistenceProvider of the PersistenceUnit Test: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.persistence.jpa.PersistenceProvider
```
Leider komme ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter.


Wie kann ich dem Weblogic-Server nun mitteilen, wie er korrekt die richtige Bibliothek verwendet?

Besten Dank für jegliche Unterstützung!

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------

